# BatlleCom aufnehmen ?



## rookie (27. Mai 2002)

Wie kann ich BattleCom aufnehmen ? ... ich wollte gerne Gespräche zwischen mir und anderen in BC aufnehmen.

Wie kann ich das machen ? ... ich habe nur eine onBoard Soundkarte ( AC'97 )


thx 4 help


----------



## rookie (28. Mai 2002)

Wenn ich das Gespräch aufnehme, höre ich nur meine eigene Stimme und nicht den Partner.


----------

